
Advanced Memory Debugging in Closed Source Libraries - plivesey
https://blog.superhuman.com/advanced-swift-debugging-for-uikit-e154d1c28aaf
======
plivesey
We've been debugging some crazy bugs recently and had to dive deeper than I
have before into debugging UIKit. I wanted to share some of the techniques
we've learned. Let me know what you think or if you have other tips to share.

